# Living in Quebec working in Ontario



## Harold (Oct 24, 2017)

Just that. How is it done? Does it work? What is the nitty-gritty? Please tell me your experiences.


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

Harold said:


> Just that. How is it done? Does it work? What is the nitty-gritty? Please tell me your experiences.


Does that mean you pay income tax in both provinces


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm just a barefoot hick in Alabama, but I can read a map and it seems to me that you're lacking a few key details such as where in Quebec do you live and where in Ontario do you work? I mean there's a big difference between driving 10 minutes across the province line and say driving from Quebec City to Thunder Bay.

I guess the biggest challenge is dealing with the heckling you get for being from Quebec:laughing:


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

In Ottawa we have a lot of workers from Quebec and yes they pay more taxes. Some things in Quebec are cheaper though, like beer, electricity, rent, childcare......

Many construction workers and government workers do it. Traffic is hell crossing the bridges.

There is also the heckling, lol

Have a moderator move this to the Canadian thread. You might get more responses


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Welcome to the forum neighbor to the north.


----------

